# Jelly Bean Gapps



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Is there a new jb gapps floating around and what's the difference. Thanx

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

I think this page shows it:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps

Accordingly it should be this:

http://einprogress.io/static/android/cm/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip


----------

